# The absolute best thing for IBS: Adderall



## UmmaGumma

I have posted this in another forum but I wanted to share it with this forum as well. Because of fibromyalgia, I suffered horribly from IBS, both constipation and diarrhea--but mostly constipation. The pain has been so intense that I have vomited and almost passed out. I tried laxatives, fiber tablets, exercising, just about everything under the sun.And then about three years ago, my psychiatrist put me on Adderall for treatment-resistant depression and chronic fatigue. And then I realized I no longer suffered from IBS because Adderall makes you go to the bathroom. Once you take it, if you have anything in your bowels, you will easily go to the restroom in only a matter of minutes. I do not like to take the Adderall every day as prescribed because it is a stimulant. However, if I feel an IBS flare-up coming on, I will pop the Adderall and in a matter of minutes I can get relief without having to endure any excrutiating pain. It even relieves narcotic-induced constipation.The only downside to this medication is that doctors will not prescribe it simply for IBS. Also, if you have a heart condition, it may be a little too risky to take. Adderall is prescription amphetamine and is mostly presribed for ADD/ADHD. I believe the reason it works so well is because I read somewhere that medications that affect the central nervous system are effective for treating IBS. Naturally, being a stimulant, Adderall fits into that category. I can now eat and drink anything I want without painful consequences.


----------



## rosiep

This is not the first time I've heard about this. I have a friend, who when she gets really constipated, pops one of her son's adderall and she says it works every time!


----------



## IBD/IBS Author

rosiep - Your friend could be playing with fire by taking a serious prescription drug without it being prescribed for her! She is being irresponsible and not teaching her son any good habits by stealing his medication.Has she read the potential side effects of Adderall? Just because it helps her IBS symptoms doesn't make it necessarily 'safe' for her to take. She should talk to a doctor!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Many medications have GI side effects and sometimes that makes someone's IBS better depending on their symptoms and the side effects. On the other hand they can make other people's IBS worse depending on their symptoms and the side effects they get.Every treatment has risks and benefits and often taking something for another disease or problem is not a good idea for IBS alone because the risks outweigh the benefits of the side effect.Taking other people's prescriptions or getting something on the black market is not a safe way to deal with any illness.Things that are stimulating to the nervous system as a whole often do stimulate the nerves controlling the colon to make it more active. This is why caffeine, a legal stimulant, is sometimes helpful.Stimulants do tend to increase heart rate and blood pressure because they are, well, stimulating as the category name would suggest. Many of them also carry a risk for addiction as well.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

I'm so happy for you Umma.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Umma,do you have a lot of trapped gas?And what happen to them...


----------



## SpAsMaN*

I had read the case report about this drug helping one pelvic pain patient.Well i had a sample of Aderall and took a tiny dose yesterday and i end up having acute sigmoid pain and had to take enema....I was naive to think it help IBS.


----------



## Finch

Ironically, I found this thread because I Googled "IBS Adderall" to look for any indication that Adderall could irritate or intensify IBS. I have been taking Adderall for years and have never had the "rapid clean-out" effect the original poster describes. It does make me nauseous if I take it on an empty stomach, however. My husband prompted me to wonder whether this could be connected with my IBS's recent advance to continual nausea. I'm just beginning to look into that, but the Adderall definitely does not help my IBS. During the time I've been taking Adderall, my IBS has advanced from a once-monthly, couple-hour bout of severe symptoms synced to my hormonal cycle to continual nausea and pain (currently stopped with Librax, but recurring as soon as I miss a dose) and severe, constant limitations to the foods I can eat. As a final touch of black humor, the Librax, even at one dose/day, substantially affects my concentration and complex thinking ability. I feel like I used to on a "thinking through mud" day before I ever heard of Adderall - and that's with me still taking Adderall.


----------



## dysterious

Do adderall competitors like ritalin have the same effect? Anyone know?


----------



## Jana Brown

This is the most ridiculous solution I've ever heard. Adderall is NOT a laxative and is NOT meant to be taken for this and NO doctor in the world would EVER prescribe it for that!! It is MOST CERTAINLY NOT the best solution as a LARGE percentage of Adderall users, including MYSELF, suffer from moderate to severe CONSTIPATION due to the medication. Everyone is different as one of the others who replied stated. Absolutely absurd blog.


----------



## AmericanPatriot

In my experience at least, "Adderall makes you go to the bathroom" has certainly not held up as true. I've been prescribed Adderall XR 15 mg BID and, If anything, I think it causes my bowel movements to be more formed, solid, and has almost completely ameliorated my abdominal pain. I think it might have something to do with it just making me happier overall and reducing my anxiety/sadness, and also making me more mobile/active. My IBS is/was predominantly abdominal pain and cramping when going to the bathroom, not really true D. In addition, Adderall significantly helps with my tendency to just constantly eat and eat non-stop, which probably plays a huge role in improving symptoms as well.

I'm taking a break from Adderall right now because I'm on summer break from nursing school (with something like Adderall, taking occasional breaks or even "off-days" can be important), and I'm starting to see a recurrance of abdominal pain again. I think the mind-gut connection (things like serotonin, etc) probably has a lot to do with it.

Adderall can pretty significantly dehydrate you, so especially if you have D, make sure you hydrate (drink slightly diluted Gatorade or something).

Best wishes!


----------



## Benzo Belly

Stimulants are amazing when used responsibly! I haven't tried Adderall, but the other stims I've used work wonders for constipation. Instant relief too. Even strong coffee does the trick, albeit with some discomfort and urgency.

Of course, everyone's different. Never know what works until you try it.


----------



## Jaw

UmmaGumma said:


> I have posted this in another forum but I wanted to share it with this forum as well. Because of fibromyalgia, I suffered horribly from IBS, both constipation and diarrhea--but mostly constipation. The pain has been so intense that I have vomited and almost passed out. I tried laxatives, fiber tablets, exercising, just about everything under the sun.And then about three years ago, my psychiatrist put me on Adderall for treatment-resistant depression and chronic fatigue. And then I realized I no longer suffered from IBS because Adderall makes you go to the bathroom. Once you take it, if you have anything in your bowels, you will easily go to the restroom in only a matter of minutes. I do not like to take the Adderall every day as prescribed because it is a stimulant. However, if I feel an IBS flare-up coming on, I will pop the Adderall and in a matter of minutes I can get relief without having to endure any excrutiating pain. It even relieves narcotic-induced constipation.The only downside to this medication is that doctors will not prescribe it simply for IBS. Also, if you have a heart condition, it may be a little too risky to take. Adderall is prescription amphetamine and is mostly presribed for ADD/ADHD. I believe the reason it works so well is because I read somewhere that medications that affect the central nervous system are effective for treating IBS. Naturally, being a stimulant, Adderall fits into that category. I can now eat and drink anything I want without painful consequences.


I recently accidentally discovered this unintended bowel-emptying effect. I can attest that this entirely works! In my case, I used prescribed dextroamphetamine (brand name Dexadrine). Of course, make sure your heart can handle powerful stimulants before attempting this. I also have treatment resistant depression and problems with concentration, organization, inattentiveness, procrastination, etc.


----------



## flossy

Interesting topic.


----------



## lithium

I wonder if it will work for the pain?


----------



## marleyma

I have tried adderall in past and although it definitely did make me feel good (i was able to actually do everyday things like go food shopping etc bc of the energy) it did not help me to have a bm. It did make me feel less crappy though.


----------



## flossy

So I've been toying with the idea of getting a prescription for Adderall (once I have proper health insurance) for my chronic fatigue which is due from my chronic constipation. For energy I already take a few B complex every day, two or more tablespoons of colloidal silver every day, half a Sudafed almost every day and chew nicotine gum every day, which irritates my throat. Also I oftentimes drink a 12 ounce Coke too, for the caffeine (I can't handle coffee). And you know what? I could still go back to bed after all that. So I'm thinking I really need to try something else.

I did a little bit of research and one of the common side effects of Adderall is (WHAT ELSE?







) constipation. What the hell?!? Hit me over the head with a frying pan. (Boing!)

My cousin started taking it recently, he loves it (he doesn't have IBS) but he said he gets a little constipated from it, but it's not bad.

And yes, I know Adderall is really addictive, but at this point? I don't care. I can't sit on my butt forever, I gotta work to make money just like most everyone else.

I'll keep ya'll posted on this, if it's a yay or nay, sometime in the near future.


----------



## deactivatedCas9

For energy boost without palpitations:

100 mg Thiamin (Vitamin B1) supplement by Superior Source

1000 mcg vitamin B12 by Superior Source


----------

